# Tour am 30.12.01



## Harzbiker (17. Dezember 2001)

Hallo Freunde des Bergrades....
 Ich möchte hier einmal den Vorschlag von onkel aufgreifen betreff der Tour am 30.12.01

Sollte die Tour in den gefilden des winterlichen Harzes
stattfinden, dann möchte ich folgenden Vorschlag machen.

Treffpunkt: Ellrich
Uhrzeit: zwischen 10 und 11 
Strecke: Ellrich-Rothesütte-Sophienhof-Trautenstein
( nicht an den Ortsnamen stören,nur grobe Orientierung)

Gesamtlänge: etwa 50km
Höhenmeter: ca 650
Es geht zum größtenteil über Forstwege aber ein paar
Singeltrails sind auch dabei.

Um zahlreiches erscheinen wird gebeten.


Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## onkel (17. Dezember 2001)

Hey Harzer Roller,
das klingt doch sehr gut. Ich werde nochmal Trul direkt kontakten, der guckt ja nicht so oft in seine mails. 

Sketcher, kannst Du auch Die Brüder Michael und Co aktivieren?

Wird bestimmt cool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzbiker (17. Dezember 2001)

Bin die Tour gestern gefahren na gut nicht ganz.
Ist echt eine Genießertour,schöne Landschaft .
Ich persönlich würde sie als leicht einstufen.
Fazit :auch für Leute ab 30 Jahre wunderbar zu fahren
(war nur Spaß)



PS: Genau das richtige zum Jahresabschluß und hoffentlich schon mit neuem Bike


Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## sketcher (17. Dezember 2001)

Hallo Ihr Harzer Roller,

herzlichen Dank für die nette Einladung. Ich hab mich daheim für diesen Tag bereits abgemeldet. Das heißt: ich komme bestimmt!

Michael hat mir bereits Interesse gemeldet, aber sein Bruder windet sich noch.

Ich würde sagen, daß wir die von Harzbiker vorgeschlagene Tour als Grundvariante ansehen und je nach Wetter und Verfassung noch etwas ausdehnen könnten. Wir sollten dann nur nicht zu spät losfahren, denke mal 10.00 wäre gut.

Gehen wir mal davon aus, daß nur 5m Schnee liegen (nebeneinander), dann sollte es ein schöner Tag werden.
Ich freu mich schon!

Grüße aus dem Eichsfeld (3cm *)
sketcher


----------



## Harzbiker (17. Dezember 2001)

Habe gerade mal bei Wetter.de nachgeschaut,wie die Wetterlage
am 30.12. so ist.
Sieht nach schönem Winterwetter aus.
Als Treffpunkt,schlage ich wieder den Penny Markt vor.
10 Uhr is ne gute Zeit,hat man mehr vom Tag.Die letzte Tour,mußten wir ja schon aus Tageslichttechnischen Gründen
etwas früher beenden.
@sketcher wie du nach Ellrich kommst weißt du ???



Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## sketcher (17. Dezember 2001)

werde ich schon finden  da brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen zu machen.

Wenn Du mir noch einzeichnest, wo der Pennymark ist, kann eigentlich nichts mehr schiefgehen (es sei denn, ich vergesse mein Fahrrad  )

sketcher


----------



## Harzbiker (18. Dezember 2001)

Ich hoffe.du kannst mit meinem Kunstwerk was anfangen.
Aber der Penny ist nicht schwer zu finden.Wenn du aus Richtung Walkenried kommst,dann siehst du ihn gleich am 
Ortseingang.Kommst du aus Richtung Nordhausen,folgst du einfach der Ausschilderung "Gewerbegebiet."Ich hoffe,du hast deinen Passierschein schon beantragt.( Sperrgebiet).


Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## onkel (19. Dezember 2001)

10 Uhr ist machbar, viel früher hätte ich allerdings keine Lust. Habe ja noch ne Stunde Anfahrtszeit. 
Wenn ihr jetzt aber denkt, um acht aufzustehen, wäre  für einen Studi wirklich unglaublich... dann irrt ihr


----------



## Harzbiker (19. Dezember 2001)

Na einmal wirst du ja wohl auch mal vor acht
 aus den Federn kommen !!!!!






   

Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## onkel (19. Dezember 2001)

Normalerweise stehe ich um halb sieben auf, Meister. Nicht beeindruckend, aber für´n Studi...


----------



## Harzbiker (19. Dezember 2001)

Aha echt nicht schlecht,für einen Studenten. 
Also dann am 30.12. um 10.00 Uhr.
( Kamera nicht vergessen)

Wir können ja vorher noch mal telefonieren.


Freu auf Tour

Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael59 (19. Dezember 2001)

hallo,

also wenn das wetter einigermaßen mitspielt, dann bin ich dabei,

ich freu mich schon euch kennenzulernen

michael


----------



## onkel (20. Dezember 2001)

prima, wir werden eine richtige kleine herde!
vergiss dein brüderchen nicht!


----------



## Harzbiker (21. Dezember 2001)

Werte Bergradler ....
Ich möchte nur schnell die aktuelle Wettermeldung durchgeben.
Hier schneits seit heute früh ohne Ende.Bis jetzt liegen rund 10cm.Hoffentlich bleibt bis zum 30.12. noch ein bischen was liegen. Im Schnee fahren rulez nämlich ohne Ende.
Also dann Freunde des Bergrades,sollten wir bis Weinachten nichts mehr voneinander hören bzw.lesen,wünsche ich an dieser
Stelle Fröhliche Weinachten und das ein oder andere Biketeil unterm Baum.


Grüße aus dem verschneiten Harz

www.reuti.de


----------



## onkel (22. Dezember 2001)

habe Deine Nachricht wohl vernommen. Ich konnte nur noch nicht zurück rufen. Habe Deine Nummer nicht auf Anhieb gefunden. 

Wenn ich mich bis Montag Mittag noch nicht gemeldet habe, hat die Schlamperei gesiegt. Dann musst Du mich noch einmal anrufen!

Bis dann
Onkel


----------



## Harzbiker (23. Dezember 2001)

Hallo liebe Bergradfreunde....
Nun melde ich mich doch noch einmal.Da heute das Wetter einfach
herrlich war,habe ich noch einmal einen kleinen Ausritt gewagt.
Das bei 50 cm Schnee und  minus 8 Grad. Leider macht es ja alleine nicht so einen Spaß,deshalb möchte ich noch mal
auf den 30.12. 10 Uhr hinweisen.
Außerdem wollte ich meine bei e-bay ersteigerte Pan Cam mal
ausprobieren.Das Ergebnis seht ihr unten.
So denn ein fröhliches Weinachtsfest.



Grüße aus dem verschneiten Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## sketcher (24. Dezember 2001)

Hallo Harzbiker,

die "Weiße Pracht" liegt hier schon gut 30cm. Ich habe mich gestern mit den langen Brettern mal aufgemacht und bin 3 Std. gelaufen. War echt klasse!

Heute morgen dagegen bin ich mal zur Probe mit dem Bike los. Auf den festgefahrenen Straßen und Wegen geht es super, aber im tiefen Schnee bin ich nicht mehr weit gekommen. Eine ernsthafte Tour abseits der Straßen ist momentan hier im Eichsfeld nicht machbar.

Hoffentlich sieht es bis zum Wochenende bei Dir besser aus!

Grüße
sketcher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzbiker (25. Dezember 2001)

Seit heute morgen,taut der ganze Schnee so allmählich weg.
Das ist eine Pampe,war heute nachmittag mit dem Hund im Wald.
Also wenn am 30.12. auch so ein Wetter ist,dann sehe ich schwarz.Man ist ja in der Brühe zu Fuß kaum vorwärts gekommen.
Aber erst mal abwarten.Sind ja noch ein paar Tage hin.




Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## Harzbiker (27. Dezember 2001)

Gerade mußte ich lesen,das die Jahresabschlußtour der"Nordlichter" dem Schneechaos zum Opfer fällt.
Auch für die Tour am 30.12. befürchte ich das gleiche.Nach dem 
Tauwetter hat jetzt wieder der Frost eingesetzt und seit heute
Nachmittag schneit es wieder kräftig.
Ich wage es ja kaum auszusprechen( im Hinblick auf meine Aufnahme in den ESK) aber bei diesen Bodenverhältnissen ist
an biken im Augenblick wohl gar nicht zu denken.Und es sind
nur noch zwei Tage,bis zum D-DAY.Kann mir nicht vorstellen,das
das Wetter sich noch großartig ändert.
Was meint Ihr?



Grüße aus dem Wetterchaos
www.reuti.de


----------



## Rabbit (27. Dezember 2001)

Hallo Harzbiker!

Wegen der Aufnahme in den ESK als weiterer Aussenposten mach dir mal keine Sorge, meine Stimme hast Du 

Und was unsere Jahresabschlußtour angeht, so hast Du ja sicherlich auch den Lagebericht von Hattricks Patrouillienfahrt gelesen.
Unter diesen Bedingungen macht es wenig Sinn einen Ausfall per Rad zu versuchen. Wie AP Sketcher schon bemerkte ist ein vorankommen auf Brettern unter diesen Bedingungen angezeigt. Selbst mit einen Schlitten erreicht man beim Downhill bessere Haltungsnoten als auf einem Bike.
Vielleicht sollten wir die Führungskräfte des ESK in B/B darauf hinweisen auf dem nächsten SfdW den Tagesordnungspunkt _bilden einer Division der Gebirgsjäger_ aufzunehmen 

Einen Guten Rutsch auch in den Harz,

Harry


----------



## onkel (28. Dezember 2001)

...meint es wirklich nicht gut mit uns. Ich bin heute Morgen mit dem Fahrrad zur Uni gefahren und habe dabei die Langsamkeit entdeckt. Es ist Schnee gefallen, dieser ist dann wieder halb weggetaut und dieser Matsch ist dann gefroren. Wenn es im Harz genauso "toll" ist, macht eine Tour wirklich keinen Spaß. Ich würde einer Vertagung unter diesen Umständen schweren Herzens zustimmen.


----------



## sketcher (28. Dezember 2001)

... schade, aber wohl nicht zu ändern.

Ich bin jedoch der Meinung, daß unsere erste gemeinsame Tour ein Erfolg werden sollte und nicht nach ein paar Metern im Schnee oder Matsch enden darf!

@Harzbiker
beobachte die Situation weiter und gib uns Bescheid, wenn Du wieder fahrbaren Grund unter den Stollen hast. Wir müssen dann kurzfristig einen neuen Termin festlegen.

@Onkel
wenn's ja blos schwer zu fahren wäre, könnte man ja los. Es geht hier ja nicht um "Spaß"! 
Aber 200Hm über GÖ geht im Wald und Feld nix mehr 

@Karsten
falls Du mitliest: Den fetten 2,1", den ich für's WE bei Dir leihen wollte, kannste erst mal wieder wegpacken. Bis zum nächsten Versuch 

@alle
Falls wir uns nicht vorher nochmal sehen:

Guten Rutsch ins -Jahr!
sketcher


----------



## michael59 (28. Dezember 2001)

hallo,

nach den weihnachtswetterkapriolen habe ich mich gestern entschlossen eine kleine trainingsrude für den 30. einzulegn da ich bisher noch keine erfahrungen auf schnee gehabt habe.

zuerst binich ganz gut vorangekommen. ich habe zwar mehrfache balanceübüngen machen müssen(Eis). konnte mich aber auf dem pferd halten. 

dann hatte ich kantenwind der böhig war und mußte durch recht viele schneewehen. dabei habe ich rausbekommen, daß bis 20cm ein durchfahren möglich ist ( wieder guter übungseffekt). ich hätte aber gewarnt sein müssen. die erste längere steigung habe ich zwar langsam geschafft mußte aber dann wegen scheewehen von über einem meter wieder runter. dann kam der höhepunkt!
platter am hinterrad, telefonisch keiner zu erreichen so daß ich dann rund 5 km geschoben habe um wieder heimatliche gefilde zu erreichen. 

mit einer verschiebung der tour erkläre ich mich daher einverstanden


michael


----------



## Harzbiker (28. Dezember 2001)

Hallo Gebirgsjäger...
Ich werde gleich einen Spähtrupp mit meinem Hund laufen.
Im Moment haben wir ganz böses Tauwetter und ganz kräftigen Wind.Ich werde mich nacher noch einmal melden aber das beste
wird sein,wenn wir die Tour VERSCHIEBEN.Denn wie Sketcher schon sagt,der Spaß soll im Vordergrund stehen.Und Spaß macht
das im Moment wirklich nicht.Ich werde mich nach meinem Spähtrupp noch einmal melden.Dann machen wir Nägel mit Köpfen.


Bis denne
Der Ex-Gebirgsjäger
www.reuti.de


----------



## Harzbiker (28. Dezember 2001)

Bin von meinem Spähtrupp zurück.Leider muß ich ich melden,das mit einem Bike ein vorwärtskommen nahezu unmöglich ist.Inzwischen,hat es wieder angefangen zu regnen.
Außerdem weht noch ein recht kräftiger Wind.Im Wald liegen noch immer ca.30 cm Schnee
der unter den Schuhen klebt wie Uhu.Die wenigen halbwegs befahrbaren Wege wird der
Wind wohl heute noch zu wehen.Unter diesen Umständen,muß der Angriff auf den Harz
leider verschoben werden.Aus noch nicht geklärter Ursache,hat der Feind sich das Wetter
zu seinem Verbündeten gemacht.Ich werde das Wetter hier weiterhin sehr genau beobachten,
sobald sich etwas zum positiven tut,werde ich mich melden.Schade, hätte so gerne meine
Bikeweinachtsgeschenke ausprobiert.Vielleicht kann ja einer schon mal einen Terminvorschlag machen,wann die Tour nachgeholt werden soll.
Denn: Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben


Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## Harzbiker (30. Dezember 2001)

War echt besser,das wir die Tour verschoben haben.Hier hat es über Nacht wieder ganz schön geschneit.Aber da ja meine Freundin in der Annahme,da sich heute untewegs bin,einen Frauentag angesetzt hat,werde ich nacher mal einen kleinen Ausflug wagen.Mal sehen,wie weit ich komme.
Aber die Tour wird auf jedenfall( sobald das Wetter es etwas besser mit uns meint) nachgeholt.
Freue mich schon drauf.


Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------

